
Announcing Oculus Connect, RakNet Open Source, and E3 2014 Awards - epsylon
http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/announcing-oculus-connect-raknet-open-source-and-e3-2014-awards/
======
flohofwoe
RakNet's ([http://www.jenkinssoftware.com/](http://www.jenkinssoftware.com/))
low-level killer feature is a tweakable guaranteed-messaging-layer on top of
UDP. One can send messages as unreliable-unordered, reliable-unordered,
unreliable-ordered and reliable-ordered. Messages can be sent in ordering
channels (messages in one channel are only ordered between each other, not
with messages in other channels). ENET
([http://enet.bespin.org/Features.html](http://enet.bespin.org/Features.html))
has a similar low-level feature set, but lacks RakNet's high-level features as
far as I know (replication RPC, voice etc).

~~~
aeontech
I wonder why they didn't include the commit history in the RakNet repository
though -
[https://github.com/OculusVR/RakNet](https://github.com/OculusVR/RakNet)

~~~
michaelx386
There are some interesting issues already appearing on GitHub for this, buffer
overflows and SQL injections. Hopefully open sourcing this should make it more
secure as well as free to use.

I've been looking at networking libraries recently so this news has come at a
good time.

------
thefreeman
Is it just me or does it feel like so far Oculus is doing pretty much
everything right. It very well could just be the fanboy in me.

On a semi related note, the title really scared me before I saw the article. I
thought 'Oculus Connect' was going to be some sort of Facebook Connect style
social integration.

~~~
infra178
I don't think they're "doing pretty much everything right" but, then again,
I'm not getting paid to say so.

~~~
thefreeman
Are you insinuating I am getting paid to? Sorry if it came off that way, I
tried to acknowledge my fanboyism. It's mostly that I just have this believe
that everything John Carmack touches turns to gold.

------
forrestthewoods
RakNet is pretty legit. It's very low level so it doesn't make making a
networking multiplayer video game easy, but it does do a good job solving one
critical component in doing so. Great move.

------
intruder
Looking forward to the Carmack and Abrash talks.

------
taylorbuley
Does this mean the second dev kits are about to ship?

~~~
tking8924
Yep. They announced a few days ago that the first DK2s are moving from
manufacturing to distribution:
[https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1...](https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=10044)

